# Pick Up Lines



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

How you doin'???


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there a mirror in your pocket, 'cause I can see myself in your pants.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*head nod* 'Sup?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I wanna be on you.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

If I said you had nice body, would you hold it against me?? 
You must be Jamaican, b/c Jamaican me crazy!
Do you have a map? I just keep getting lost in your eyes!
Did it hurt? (Her, what?) when you fell from heaven?
I only have 3 months to live.
Bond. James Bond!
I'm new in town, could you give me directions to your apartment?
Your legs must be tired, because you've been running thru my mind all night!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone come see how good I look!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

You look so good you should be in 3D...3D, my apartment #


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wanna go make out behind that dumpster?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW! (her: what's that supposed to be?) an ambulance coming to take me away. because the sight of you stopped my heart.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Whats your name? (Her response) Ah, I wanted to call you mine.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have the F C K - all I need now is U...


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Do you like chips?
Her: yea
Well Im a Barrel of Fun if youre Frito Lay.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

As long as I have a face, you have a place to sit!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> As long as I have a face, you have a place to sit!


That's dirty.........but fun. 8)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You and me, we're two. Two is a prime number. Which, makes it a lucky number, and I think we are very, very lucky.

Bonus points if anybody can guess what movie that came from.

:wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

During the Christmas season with a hand on my boys I use to say:

I am Santa and I have a sack full of presents for you!!

It usually got them laughing and usually they did infact get the presents!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> You and me, we're two. Two is a prime number. Which, makes it a lucky number, and I think we are very, very lucky.
> 
> Bonus points if anybody can guess what movie that came from.
> 
> :wink:


Was it Shoot first and Pray you live? :-?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

bandman said:


> Remington 7400 said:
> 
> 
> > You and me, we're two. Two is a prime number. Which, makes it a lucky number, and I think we are very, very lucky.
> ...


Nope


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I believe it was stealth and i'm embarassed to know that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BIG AL

I had a girl tell that one to me this week. I just about died. She was joking, "I THINK" but yeah I coulden't stop laughing for the whole night. I am laughing just thinking about it. It doesn't sound as good coming from a chick. I haven't tried it on a random yet, but I am thinking it woulden't work so hot! :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

torf said:


> I believe it was stealth and i'm embarassed to know that.


You got it!

Why would you be embarassed? Jessica Biel was HOT! :wink:


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

im hung like a horse, and I want to ride you bare back :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When I was single, near closing time I had a few gals that this did WORK on; one of them was my wife.

"Hey, want to go back to my place for pizza and sex?" (When the gal scouls at you) Just give her an honestly questionly look and ask her; "Whats the matter, don't you like pizza?"

I will say though, with my wife I ask if she wanted to go back to my place for pizza and listen to some music. I had more respect for her..... :dead:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

im hung like a 2year old ............ a 2year old stallion


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

How about breakfast tomorrow? Should I call you or just nudge you?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Besides unfertilized, how do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Scrambled?? I was hoping you would say that!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

jeesh you must be tired, because youve been running through my mind for awhile now.

that shirt is very becoming on you. but then, if i was on you i'd be coming too.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My penis is 7 inches...around.

From a movie....


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

did it hurt?? when you fell from heaven!

here let me clear you a place to sit (as you wipe your mouth clean)


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

are you from Tennessee?
b/c your the only 10 I see.

Look at her tag on the back of her shirt. When she turns around and ask's what are you doing. You say just checking to see if your made in heaven.

A buddy used this one and truned out pretty well for him. He went to a store and returned some clothes. Well he had to fill out some info. about him on this store credit thing. Long story longer he hands back the slip and told this cute little girl that she could use that info. to call him later. She came over that night. :******: I was so close. I gave him that shirt.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I got a pecker.......


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice shoes, wanna f#ck


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I have the F C K - all I need now is U...


Now, that is the best one I have heard in a long time! Thanks Scott!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Who wants a mustache ride?!?!?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

When a woman walks by and brushes against u in a crowded bar....stop and ask her. 
You say: Did you just grab my a$$? 
Her reply: "No"
You: I sure wish you did.

Sad to say this has worked. Because the girl will typically laugh or crack a smile. Then if she is a little aggressive....she will grab your a$$.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Do you like anyone else in here? (before she has time to answer) Well I guess your stuck with me.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

when I was in West Virginia the best pick up line I heard down the was, "BAAAAAAA. BAAAAAAAA"


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Wanna go halves on a bastard?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> when I was in West Virginia the best pick up line I heard down the was, "BAAAAAAA. BAAAAAAAA"


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Funny you say that because we had a guy in the MARDET aboard the Lincoln that was from WV. We use to give him so much crap about sheep and being an inbreeder. :lol: :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

"Heyyy baby"
"You have a nice tongue"
"You must be from Montana, cuz those are a couple beuttes"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

When I was a bouncer these DID work (helped that I was there at closing and sober and they were not!)

"You look like Neopolitin Ice cream, I just don't know what flavor to lick first."

Come up to them on the side and say softly in her ear very softly and slowly drawing it out...
"You...me...a gallon of Mazola corn oil....and a linolium floor...sshhhhh...don't say anything....just let your mind run wild."

This worked on my second and third ex...finally quite getting wives from a bar at closing.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

MSG Rude said:


> on the side and say softly in her ear very softly and slowly drawing it out...
> "You...me...a gallon of Mazola corn oil....and a linolium floor...sshhhhh...don't say anything....just let your mind run wild."


 :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You have nice hair, and it would look even better spread over my pillow in the morning.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I know that when we were younger and not married, if we saw a good looking gal and she had a nice backside, we would ask her if she was serving fries with that shake, usually got their attention long enough to strike a good conversation.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"You must be from Ireland cuz my penis is dublin"


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Your fatther must own a ice cream shop...cause I love your cones.......


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What are you guys doing? You don't print out our "play book" for all to see. Some talk about how PETA looks at these sites to plot against us, now you start a thread on this.

Guy rule #12. At no point in time do you discuss, write down, or demonstrate any pick up lines or moves to any one other than your son before his first date, unless he's going out with one of my daughters.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Turner
I'm married, I am out of the game. Just trying to help out the team of singles !!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Turner said:


> Guy rule #12. At no point in time do you discuss, write down, or demonstrate any pick up lines or moves to any one other than your son before his first date, unless he's going out with one of my daughters.


Man Law :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

On 2nd thought, no wonder no gals have replied. They are not disclosing their playbook; which pretty much consists of showing there presence at an alchohol establishment (play over).


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> Turner
> I'm married, I am out of the game. Just trying to help out the team of singles !!! :beer:


Mossy, 
Two things I wont' do.
1. show someone my favorite hunting or fishing spot unless they sign in blood
2. help a young lad "get some", they have to learn the ropes on their own

:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Turner
I understand your philoshopy. :beer: 
Understand I am old and married, I love hearing all the details after their fishing, hunting and "rope learning" trips.
In fact, I love looking at pic's from the fishing and hunting trips.....Hhmmm !!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

"If I had a swing like that I'd put in my backyard"

Have you read "Under the Palm Trees" by best selling author "Comeona wanna Laya"


----------

